

Concur.next — Java - bensummers
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/10/01/C-dot-next-Java

======
strlen
Couldn't you argue that java.util.concurrent.* (and its equivalents in Python
and Ruby) already did a lot for concurrency? It isn't Erlang style concurrency
(not the actor model), but it's a lot more accessible than mutexs, semaphores
and condition variables.

That being said it would be interesting on what fills Java's niche for Erlang-
style concurrency ( there's some fairly interesting work done around Scala's
actor model: <http://wiki.github.com/jboner/akka> )

